

Congo looks to insect farming in fight against hunger - r0h1n
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/07/15/us-congodemocratic-insects-idUSKCN0PP11U20150715

======
jrcii
I tried caterpillar when I was in Congo, it was even more disgusting than you
might imagine. Most people there do seem to like them though, so it sounds
like a viable solution.

------
Luyt
How safe is insect consumption, compated to fish and meat consumption?

------
pseudonym01
Great idea, and I have even seen protein bars made from cricket meal ... but
still .... bleh no thanks!

